# Safety Flags.



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

If you are after cheap safety flags there are bicycle safety flags available at K-Mart for about $8.00. They are about 1.5m long. If you don't mind a "Huffy" logo in the middle of it. ;-)

Georgia


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Really good long strong ones in the big paddock down the road from me, 18 of em. ;-) Fibreglass with a weighted base, just perfect for dropping in to a rod holder. Cant miss em, they reckon they are visible from up to 500 yards away!


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Have Huffy one bolted to gear box seems to work ok mates say a lot easier to see me


----------

